# Legendäre PDF-Archive von PCGH: Jetzt einzeln bestellbar - 20-Jahres-Archiv und Geheimarchiv



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Legendäre PDF-Archive von PCGH: Jetzt einzeln bestellbar - 20-Jahres-Archiv und Geheimarchiv*

					Sichern Sie sich jetzt die beiden legendären PDF-Archive von PCGH - nur solange der Vorrat reicht, gibt es das 20 Jahre-PDF-Archiv von PCGH und das Geheimarchiv 2021 auf DVD einzeln zu bestellen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Legendäre PDF-Archive von PCGH: Jetzt einzeln bestellbar - 20-Jahres-Archiv und Geheimarchiv*


----------



## Torben456 (10. November 2021)

Wird es das Ganze auch als reine Download Variante geben? Ich besitze kein DVD Laufwerk mehr, aber wäre sehr interessiert an den alten Heften.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. November 2021)

Wir haben (nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand) nicht die Kapazitäten, um mehrere GB an Daten einer breiten Download-Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen (und dafür zusätzlich Geld ausgeben im Sinne von flotterem Serverspace dafür mieten ist wohl auch nicht der Plan) was der Grund für die Datenträgerversion ist bzw. der Grund warum wir generell keinen "Downloadbereich" für irgendwas (größeres) haben.

Sofern ich mich da irre möge ein mehr wissender Red/Admin mich korrigieren^^


Ich habe auch seit Ewigkeiten kein klassisches DVD-Laufwerk mehr aber diese externen USB-Dinger kriegt man gefühlt fürn Zehner, so ein Teil hab ich noch als Backup da^^


----------



## Torben456 (10. November 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir haben (nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand) nicht die Kapazitäten, um mehrere GB an Daten einer breiten Download-Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen (und dafür zusätzlich Geld ausgeben im Sinne von flotterem Serverspace dafür mieten ist wohl auch nicht der Plan) was der Grund für die Datenträgerversion ist bzw. der Grund warum wir generell keinen "Downloadbereich" für irgendwas (größeres) haben.
> 
> Sofern ich mich da irre möge ein mehr wissender Red/Admin mich korrigieren^^
> 
> ...



Okay, danke für einleuchtende und informative Antwort. Dann werde ich wohl zur DVD Variante greifen.  Und mir fällt gerade ein das ich noch nen altes Notebook mit Laufwerk rumfliegen haben, dann kann ich das Ganze ja auf nen Stick kopieren für meine privaten Zwecke am Hauptrechner durchlesen.

Nachtrag: So ist geordert, auf jeden Fall ne echt schöne Aktion!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. November 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir haben (nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand) nicht die Kapazitäten, um mehrere GB an Daten einer breiten Download-Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen (und dafür zusätzlich Geld ausgeben im Sinne von flotterem Serverspace dafür mieten ist wohl auch nicht der Plan) was der Grund für die Datenträgerversion ist bzw. der Grund warum wir generell keinen "Downloadbereich" für irgendwas (größeres) haben.


Hmmm... Und wenn man einen torrent auf setzt? Hab zwar noch keinen erstellt, aber sollte doch kein hexenwerk sein und man braucht auch keine großen server-kapazitäten. Einziger nachteil wäre, das es dann erstmal langsam anläuft. Allerdings würde die geschwindigkeit erst mit zunehmenden uploads größer. (ich allein könnte sicherlich vorrüber gehend schon 8 mbit upload entbeeren...)


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. November 2021)

Und wie kontrollierst du bei einem Torrent, wer gezahlt hat und wer nicht?^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. November 2021)

Sorry, ich komme noch aus einer zeit wo download=kostenlos war. Wenn ich etwas bezahle ist es auch auf einem datenträger.  (wobei computec mit den knapp 4€ sicherlich auch nicht den reibach macht)
 Selbst meine bezahlten AC-teile hab ich auf CD und die anderen gab es mal kostenlos.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (15. November 2021)

Da muss ich heute Abend mal gucken. Die eine DVD habe ich ja schon. Die muss ich mal digitalisieren bzw. gucken, ob das geht. Wenn ja, muss ich ja nur die neue DVD holen. Ansonsten muss ich wohl beide bestellen.

Edith sagt: Gestern Abend erst mal meine 20 Jahre DVD als iso und vc4 weggespeichert. Ich habe daher nur die Geheimarchiv DVD bestellt.



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Wer die DVD gerne in ein DVD-Case packen will, für den bieten wir nun auch ein Inlay zum Download an. Bei Interesse bieten wir das auch für das im Folgenden vorgestellte Geheimarchiv an.


Also ich hätte Interesse an dem Inlay für die Geheimarchiv DVD. Die habe ich nämlich gestern bestellt.


----------



## Bandicoot (21. November 2021)

Das Archiv lohnt sich, hab meine Zeitungen entsorgt, alle Ausgaben als 5Gb (wares es glaube) große PDF Sammlung. 
Hab die DVD aus der Print und mir das Archiv gleich aufs Tablet kopiert, Perfekt, alles dabei!
Kann ich endlich die Ausgaben vor meiner PCGH zeit lesen.


----------



## SinCity (21. November 2021)

Hab es bestellt und bekommen. Echt cool.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (22. November 2021)

Die Archive kaufe ich ja regelmäßig, wenn sie dem Heft beiliegen,
aber das "Geheimarchiv" ist ein Sonderfall. (dh. Bestellt)


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (24. November 2021)

Bei mir kam gestern auch das Geheimarchiv an. Hatte mich zuerst gewundert, was das für ein Brief ist, da ich mich an nichts erinnern konnte. Dann sah ich den PCGH Schriftzug und ich wurde erleuchtet. Muss ich nachher mal als ISO und VC4 Datei speichern.


----------



## XD-User (28. November 2021)

Und erstmal beide gekauft, habe zwar die PCGHs regelmäßig seit 2011 abonniert seit der Mittelstufe, aber so ist es definitiv komfortabler.


----------



## Dark Messiah (13. Dezember 2021)

Geil, hab direkt beide Archive bestellt!


----------



## Phandogra (19. Dezember 2021)

Das 20 Jahre-PDF-Archiv ist offenbar ausverkauft.  Produziert ihr das irgendwann nochmal nach?


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mir beide DVDs vor kurzem gekauft. Jetzt fehlt mir noch der 2021 Jahrgang. Kommt der noch im nächsten Heft also pcgh dvd 03/2022 !? Die 02/2022 habe ich mir leider ohne DVD  gekauft


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Januar 2022)

Der 21er Jahrgang war auf der 02, die 03 ist ohne eine Wiederholung ins Presswerk gewandert. 
Noch kann man das ganze Heft über den Aboshop nachkaufen, aber das wäre dann ein klassisches Beispiel für "wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal". Ob der Service auch nur die DVD einzeln anbieten kann, müsste @PCGH_Thilo beantworten.





__





						Einzelausgaben – Jetzt im COMPUTEC Online-Shop bestellen!
					

Finden Sie jetzt tolle Produkte von COMPUTEC – jetzt im COMPUTEC Online-Shop bestellen!




					shop.computec.de


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. Januar 2022)

Habs mir nochmal bestellt mit DVD. Da ist der Sammeltrieb höher als der Verstand


----------



## h_tobi (24. März 2022)

Schade, das Computec mein ABO um einen Monat verdusselt hat, somit war die 08.2021 
nicht bei mir angekommen. Mal sehen, obs das Spezial irgendwann in Zukunft noch einmal
als Heftbeilage geben wird. 
Wäre nett @Redi


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. März 2022)

Ich hab die Ausgabe gekauft.
Das Archiv ist klasse und lesenswert.

Aber manche Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der HP 930c.

Gab es da wirklich nur diesen grobpixeligen Umsetzer?


----------



## Phandogra (3. April 2022)

Wenn ich als Land "Schweiz" wähle kann ich den Artikel nicht kaufen. Da steht dann nur "null", statt dem Preis. Was ist denn da los? Ich will auch ein 20 Jahre-PDF-Archiv!


----------

